# Combathunting.com?



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Anybody do business with them? Good or bad?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

never even heard of them until now...








mmm...I don't like doing business with an online store that doesn't list their physical address or phone number...


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Never heard of them.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

After posting I sent an email, they replied the order was cancelled. Good. On to my next question. Thanks guys.


----------

